# I think Eq is crashing



## 360spyder (Feb 9, 2014)

I did a small batch of 50ml of Eq. I've made it many times exact same way, but this batch "crashed" it turned a light milky color. I think it may be bad raws, but to experiment I baked it at 175 degrees for an hour and it seemed to fix it, but after a few hours it went back to being cloudy, not nearly as bad, but it is hazy again. Any ideas or junk it?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 9, 2014)

Was it liquid as a raw?  Recipe used.?


----------



## dorian777 (Feb 10, 2014)

I always thought EQ was one the easiest brews to work with.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 10, 2014)

It is.. was yours liquid or powder.. again..lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2014)

is it cloudy? I had this with some test'e it can mean there is water in your brew, so oven cook it to evaporate any water and it should clear, my test'e did, I couldn't understand it at 1st but cooking it again did work.

if you brew in a water bath then there is a chance water vapour can get into it.

I just turn the hob on now and stir it, no water, nice and dry environment.

heat carrier oil up in the oven.

cook it over 100c to evaporate any water then ad abit more BA if you wish to play it safe incase any has left with the water vapour.

werth a go, its a simple fix if this is your problem.


----------



## 360spyder (Feb 10, 2014)

Sorry. Powder. This happened to me one time but only about 30ml then it cleared up and was perfect, but it was test or something. I personally believe that somehow there was a tad bit of moisture get into my process somewhere. Another thing, I put the 50 bottles in my convection oven, the Eq., baked for 60 min. At 175 degrees and after an hour it was perfect, then it slowly got cloudy again. I'm lost, junk it? Any ideas?


----------



## 360spyder (Feb 10, 2014)

*Thanks*

My exact same thoughts. I rebaked it and it came back, then slowly got cloudy again?



[email protected] said:


> is it cloudy? I had this with some test'e it can mean there is water in your brew, so oven cook it to evaporate any water and it should clear, my test'e did, I couldn't understand it at 1st but cooking it again did work.
> 
> if you brew in a water bath then there is a chance water vapour can get into it.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2014)

Hmm, when I baked mine I did it at 170c pre heated and cooked for 30mins.

Eq is liquid at room temp, if its not water then I don't no  

If it was me I'd blitz it again but on max temp 30mins then let cool and just re add the ba and bb once its cold.

Was your raw liquid to start with?

And is your bb a respectable source so you defo have the correct purity of it


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2014)

If its improved and gone from milky to hazy then it may need another re-cook, I assume the lid is open for it all to evap out?


----------



## 360spyder (Feb 10, 2014)

*Will try*



[email protected] said:


> Hmm, when I baked mine I did it at 170c pre heated and cooked for 30mins.
> 
> Eq is liquid at room temp, if its not water then I don't no
> 
> ...




I will try that. I was considering something of that nature. My BB is usp 99.9% pure from med lab, only because I needed it quickly. I'll give it another shot.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 10, 2014)

Like nuke says possible water vapor into beaker or only thing else is bumm raw..  You could try and refilter while warm all.  What's carrier oil?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeh I use med lab that's fine stuff.

Ba evaps at 200c
Bb evaps at 300c


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Like nuke says possible water vapor into beaker or only thing else is bumm raw..  You could try and refilter while warm all.  What's carrier oil?




Yeh I had cloudy test'e, could of cried till some1 said re-cook for water vapour, and it was saved, close shave!


----------



## 360spyder (Feb 10, 2014)

GSO as a carrier. I think it's bad raws. I just tried both the things you guys threw at me.


----------



## QS (Feb 10, 2014)

You mentioned your EQ was powder... it should be liquid like Test E in raw form. I doubt you have EQ if it was powder.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2014)

Eq raw is liquid at room temp not powder, they may have sent you boldenone cyp instead?

Its definatly not boldenone undec (eq) if it was in powder form.


----------



## 360spyder (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice! I thought it was gel or liquid. Live and learn. Thanks guys


----------

